# VK - Tesla Touch & Tesla Invader



## Gizmo (11/1/17)

Stock just in!!

Tesla Invader III 240W Box Mod & TESLA TOUCH 150W TC BOX MOD BLACK

RESTOCK:
LG HG2 Batteries

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

